# Hiding fog machines



## to.serve.man (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi does anyone have a good way to hide fog machine in an outside haunt and protect them from the weather without having them overheat (and easily accessible to refill) thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We place ours in the garden on a piece of lumber cut to fit the footprint of the fogger. You can buy a cheap Tupperware tote (smaller size and cut a notch in it where the nozzle comes out. Keeps it covered and out of the elements. just lift the tote if you need to refill.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can also hide a fogger inside a small mausoleum or cemetery column. assuming that would fit your theme

We set ours up behind bushes in our front yard and run a hose through them to deliver the fog to our graveyard. We don't cover it but it would be easy to set up a small tarp to protect it if needed, and it wouldn't show because of the placement of the fogger behind existing plants.


----------



## to.serve.man (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas- we usually have a lot rain for Halloween so I don’t want to leave them unprotected- does a fog machine need much room for ventilation- if I cover it with a tote do I have to make vent holes?


----------



## Cemetery Wind (Oct 15, 2014)

I run 5 large machines in my yard. Most of them are placed into wooden coffins which I built to be fig chillers. The fog machine is at one end, it shoots through an exhaust fan and then through 15 feet of 4 inch dryer hose covered in ice. Finally out a hole in the coffin and into runs of 1 1/2 inch pvc to be distributed around the yard. All the electronics are protected from the elements, hidden to the trick and treaters, and the effect is a low fog ground cover that looks amazing. One final machine is hidden in a coffin I’m my hearse and piped through the inside of a skeletal horse with a fire bulb on it so it looks like the horse is breathing fire


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

to.serve.man said:


> Thanks for the ideas- we usually have a lot rain for Halloween so I don't want to leave them unprotected- does a fog machine need much room for ventilation- if I cover it with a tote do I have to make vent holes?


As long as the fog output nozzle isn't obstructed you should be fine. The casing will get warm but not enough to cause a fire. You can certainly put some ventilation holes in the covering if you want.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Use bricks or something to elevate them so that they don't have to sit in mud (potentially).
You can tuck them behind tombstones and the like where guests don't have the opportunity to see them. You can have them vent through the stones via perforations down at lower levels. Letting your grass grow long helps make the graveyard look natural and looking like they've been around for ages. You. can use tar paper arched over the foggers to protect them from the rain, and help keep them hidden. Tar paper is flat/mat finished black so it does really well for hiding stuff in the dark.
As others have stated, hiding them inside of props is fine as long as they can take air in freely, and no obstructions or blockage to the output.


----------



## BlueWorld (Aug 16, 2012)

In order to make weatherproofing and hiding easier, and to not have to worry about fluid levels, we run large external containers. Totes makes a short dark grey 10 gall trash bin that blends in really well with cemetery props. We've also found that with a little elevation change (juice higher than fogger), you can run your fluid from a very remote location. If your fogger's supply line runs directly through the tank cap and not to a hose barb on the cap, McMaster Carr sells barbed connectors to extend that line to wherever you need it to go. We use an irrigation syringe to prime the line.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A big part of hiding the fogger - or anything, really - is the ambient lighting. For my haunt, I try to keep it pretty low...really just a bunch of flickering candles, pumpkins, ambient light from strings of miniature orange/violet lights, etc. 

With generally low overall light, it's pretty easy to throw a black sheet or black box over most anything and have it virtually 'disappear'.


----------



## aidtopia (Sep 15, 2016)

I place mine on a couple bricks to keep them up off the grass and then cover it with one of those phony landscape rocks they sell to cover irrigation valves and manifolds. I Dremelled a slot/hole in the back that snugly fits a black pipe that carries the fog throughout the graveyard. It runs only in the evening, so I haven't had a problem with overheating.

The phony landscape rock was overpriced. If I were to do it again, I'd invert a plastic storage bin and monster mud it up to look like a rock.


----------

